# Lucky surface find: blob



## RelicRaker (Oct 10, 2017)

They're tearing up my area with construction. Found this "R. Riddle / Philada" squat soda in a heap of surface garbage.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 10, 2017)

No picture, but that's a good one.  Hope you find more stuff.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 10, 2017)

What's your area?  I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 10, 2017)

sandchip said:


> No picture, but that's a good one.  Hope you find more stuff.


Sorry you're not seeing the image. Not sure what'd cause that.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 10, 2017)

bottlecrazy said:


> what's your area?  I'll be there tomorrow!


 lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2017)

That looks like a nice one.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lucky you! Nice!


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 12, 2017)

Outstanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 15, 2017)

Wow, awesome find


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 15, 2017)

Bass Assassin said:


> Wow, awesome find


Thanks!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 17, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> They're tearing up my area with construction. Found this "R. Riddle / Philada" squat soda in a heap of surface garbage.
> 
> View attachment 179831


If in woods if you think it's just lucky I found one on top fall leave square Coke bottle I thought no way this should have been on top but I was in old area of town wasn't there now been gone since Frank Phillips of Phillips petroleum struck oil in Pershing Oklahoma I was thinking what if someone's digging and dropped it yea was right but they were long gone I used my arts looked u old pics of town that's now woods only found old lots had to picture each one as a blueprint yea they weren't that smart I hit bottles after bottles by simply seeing each lot now where would they dump or shove into ditch yeah still alot in wynona Oklahoma today was called.to war had to leave them Ohio now miss it dearly l

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, in my area I've found an intact Hutch bulldozed into a berm, even found a Bromo in the mud of a tire track. Just gotta keep an eye peeled.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> Yeah, in my area I've found an intact Hutch bulldozed into a berm, even found a Bromo in the mud of a tire track. Just gotta keep an eye peeled.



I've had similar experiance's many times. I've noticed if I walk through a Construction site & the same area a 2nd or 3rd time I see bottles hidden or camouflaged in the Mud I didn't see the first time around. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2017)

Exactly. Or some bit of equipment's been moved since last time.


----------

